# MTB-Verleih in Hamburg??



## MTB-Lotte (18. November 2014)

Hey,

leider ist das Leih-MTB von meinem Freund nun durch und ich habe momentan kein Geld für ein Neues oder Gebrauchtes. 

Gibt es in Hamburg einen MTB-Verleih??? Habe schon das Netz rauf und runter gesucht, ich kann nichts finden. 
Vllt. kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Cathereen (12. März 2015)

Hey Lotte! Leider habe auch ich bisher keinen brauchbaren MTB-verleih in HH entdecken können. Gib doch gerne bescheid, falls du zwischenzeitlich mehr erfolg hattest! 
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. März 2015)

Ist das eine ernstgemeinte Frage? Wozu soll man sich denn ein MTB leihen, wenn man keine Kohle für einen Neukauf hat, kann man sich das Leihrad erstrecht nicht leisten. Jedenfalls nicht langfristig/dauerhaft. Wo liegt da der Sinn?

Und um den Umkehrschluss zu ziehen. Warum sollte ein Unternehmer in HH einen MTB Verleih eröffnen? Sowas macht nur in Regionen Sinn, in denen es auch entsprechende Bikeparks gibt und der Besucher mal sein Racehardtail leihweise gegen einen Fewederwegsboliden tauschen möchte.


----------



## swe68 (15. März 2015)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Ist das eine ernstgemeinte Frage? Wozu soll man sich denn ein MTB leihen, wenn man keine Kohle für einen Neukauf hat, kann man sich das Leihrad erstrecht nicht leisten. Jedenfalls nicht langfristig/dauerhaft. Wo liegt da der Sinn?


Wenn jemand nur ab und an mal fahren möchte und das Bike nicht regelmäßig braucht, macht das durchaus Sinn und kann sich auch rechnen.



REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Und um den Umkehrschluss zu ziehen. Warum sollte ein Unternehmer in HH einen MTB Verleih eröffnen? Sowas macht nur in Regionen Sinn, in denen es auch entsprechende Bikeparks gibt und der Besucher mal sein Racehardtail leihweise gegen einen Fewederwegsboliden tauschen möchte.


Schau Dich doch mal um in der Stadt. Das wird in HH nicht anders sein als in Frankfurt und Umgebung.
Zum einen sind viele Leute aus Bequemlichkeit in der Stadt mit MTBs unterwegs, zum anderen gehören auch zu jeder Stadt Naherholungsgebiete. Und von einem Federwegsboliden war nicht die Rede. Nur von einem MTB.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (15. März 2015)

Du zitierst, argumentierst aber an meinen Aussagen vorbei!


----------

